# crazy eyes...What does this mean???



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

One of my araucanas (trouble, of course) has abnormal eyes The pupils are not centered or completely round. I realize my araucanas can't be pure, since they have tails, but otherwise they fit the breed description, except for these eyes. Both eyes the same. What does this represent?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like marek's disease. The picture below shows an example of the eyes of bird affected by marek's.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

This isn't new, she has been this way for months, I just realized none of the others are like this. She is strong, co-ordinated and alert with a great appetite. If she has Marek's, then it is too late for me to do anything. She has no loss of color in her irises. The shape of her pupils is her only symptom, and now that I have looked it up on several sites, Pupil deformity is not listed as a symptom. I'm not going to be concerned about Marek's until there are symptoms from the list. Not saying that it isn't Marek's, but I'm going to wait and see. Thank you for motivating me to look it up! MEANTIME, what other things could make eye's like these? Birth defect? BTW, there is symmetry, both eyes are deformed the same.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> This isn't new, she has been this way for months, I just realized none of the others are like this. She is strong, co-ordinated and alert with a great appetite. If she has Marek's, then it is too late for me to do anything. She has no loss of color in her irises. The shape of her pupils is her only symptom, and now that I have looked it up on several sites, Pupil deformity is not listed as a symptom. I'm not going to be concerned about Marek's until there are symptoms from the list. Not saying that it isn't Marek's, but I'm going to wait and see. Thank you for motivating me to look it up! MEANTIME, what other things could make eye's like these? Birth defect? BTW, there is symmetry, both eyes are deformed the same.


It could be some sort of birth deformity... I know dogs can have pupil malformation at birth


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've known people like this~I think it's called aniridia...shouldn't be a problem and is most likely genetic as it is in humans.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

It makes me think that she sees the world differently, and that would explain why she is such a drama queen! She is named Trouble for a reason. Thank you.


----------

